# Rattlesnake bite incidents on the rise.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Saw on the Weather Channel this morning that for unknown reasons, rattlesnake bites are way up this year. Especially on dogs.....said you can buy a pet anti-venom for less than $20. So, those of us that live in areas with these vipers need to be thinking about our dogs.

Regards, Mike


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I wonder if it is the dry weather? I knew in Texas dogs would get bit alot. Went to the Rattlesnake roundup two years in a row in Sweetwater, Texas...what an event. Anyway, the snake gurus told us that rattlesnakes do not release venom all the time on people, almost half are dry bites becasue we are larger and they know they cannot eat us. Now surprise them or tick them off...you are getting venom. Also told us baby rattlesnakes do not kknow how to control that yet and will give you all they have.

Anyway, glad they rattle, keeps me out of the area.


----------

